# Do toddlers grow into their foreskins???



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

My 32 month old ds has quite the foreskin. It's long . . . very long and it hang away from his penis on the bottom side quite a bit. (Gosh, I hope someone understands what I am trying to say :LOL)

Will he grow into his foreskin as he gets older? Could this be a potential problem for him? Is this "normal"? And one last possibly very silly question . . . he pulls on his foreskin a lot and it stretches very far when he does . . . could he be causing this long foreskin?

Hahaha, I'm glad my son is too young to know that Mama is discussing his penis on the internet.

Thanks!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Most likely, yes. And if there's still some "extra" compared to most intact boys, it's just more for him to enjoy.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

nt.


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

It is quite normal for the infant toddler foreskin to extend a substantial bit past the end of the glans in a nipple fashion. As he grows older, he will take up most of that "extra" and as an adolescent, the foreskin will end up somewhere between just barely beyond the glans to not quite covering all of the glans.

The stretching he is doing is his "other mother," Mother Nature gently telling him how to separate his foreskin and glans for retraction later. The foreskin is like a rubber band. It's supposed to be stretchy like that and his pulling on it will have no bearing on it's length. Just let him continue pulling as he knows best.

We promise we will be mum about this if he ever comes to thank us. :LOL

Frank


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

This was sort of what I wanted to post about. I saw a toddler today and his penis looked like, well a square, on the tip. Is he circ'? I didn't know the mom well enough to ask her myself. Just curious. She already thinks I am wacky so I didn't want to bring the circ' issue up because she already knows too much. :LOL


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

It sounds like a loose circ with the penis trying to pull back in.

Frank


----------



## Tinijocaro (Jan 4, 2003)

I have two intact sons, one with foreskin that goes just to the tip, and the younger one's goes WAAYYYY beyond. It was sort of odd looking when he was younger, but he is almost five now, and when flaccid, it is still long, but when erect, I can tell that he is going to need every last bit of that foreskin. He is rather large when erect and I'm grateful for him that he has all that foreskin.









Jackie


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

When I look at my son he seems to be much wider proportionate to his length compared to an adult. So I'm thinking that most penises do a lot more lengthwise growing than widthwise, hence why so many youngsters appear to have "redundant" foreskin. When they get older it becomes apparent that their foreskin isn't redundant at all.


----------



## JoolsPlus2 (Mar 22, 2004)

Just to share... my 6.5 yo never tugs on his (he's never been interested in it, really...that I've noticed, lol) but his foreskin does hang way down. It looks like other little intact boys I remember seeing when I was much younger, so I never thought it was weird.
Every body's different, I guess


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

Thanks Frank!







She is a L&D nurse so maybe she knows all her info but maybe not...I will check it out though.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

DS is like that,too. DH remebers when his was like that... he grew into it. We call it his fiveskin


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:

Hahaha, I'm glad my son is too young to know that Mama is discussing his penis on the internet.








:







:


----------



## earthmama007 (Dec 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
It sounds like a loose circ with the penis trying to pull back in.

Frank

Why would this be? what benefits does it hold?<I am sure there are none... Is it purposely done or what? Seems to me that more *stuff*, feces, dirt, whatever would be more likely stuck in a bunch of loose skin with a large opening. Am I correct?


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

There has been a change in the way some doctors do it because of frequent problems. These include degloving and subsequent skin graft surgeries to replace the skin, uneven skin removal causing a bent or curved penis on erection, partial ablation of the glans and painful erections/ skin tears in adult men. The thinking is that these loose circumcsions will resolve those problems but they come with their own set of problems and complications. The parents are usually instructed to retract the remnant foreskin and clean the area. The remnant foreskin tries to reattach itself to the glans and noticeable adhesions can form in as little as one day and the adhesions can continue to form for more than one year. This means the child suffers significant pain every day for the entire period that this goes on. Which is worse? I would say both. None of this happens in a normal child/man.

Frank


----------



## house elf (Dec 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frankly Speaking*
There has been a change in the way some doctors do it because of frequent problems. These include degloving and subsequent skin graft surgeries to replace the skin, uneven skin removal causing a bent or curved penis on erection, partial ablation of the glans and painful erections/ skin tears in adult men. The thinking is that these loose circumcsions will resolve those problems but they come with their own set of problems and complications. The parents are usually instructed to retract the remnant foreskin and clean the area. The remnant foreskin tries to reattach itself to the glans and noticeable adhesions can form in as little as one day and the adhesions can continue to form for more than one year. This means the child suffers significant pain every day for the entire period that this goes on. Which is worse? I would say both. None of this happens in a normal child/man.

Frank


How can people read facts like these and still decide to circumcise??


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

Emily:

These people subconsciously know these things can happen but deny the possibility. "It happens to someone else but not me." That is until it visits their own house and then they want to blame the doctor or their son, never themselves.

Here is an article I wrote several years ago that may put it in perspective:

http://www.stopcirc.com/lottery.html

Frank


----------



## JoolsPlus2 (Mar 22, 2004)

The problem is, they DON'T read these things at all...they "research" by asking dad and the doctor, hear a story or two about "a guy who had to have it done later", and never read a thing about adhesions or any other problems, and don't know that there are several ways to circumcise (that would be admitting it's cosmetic, I think....) and several types of outcome.

They just choose not to think about it...some moms are shocked when they find out there's even any cutting involved...everyone calls it a "procedure" and their imagination fills in the blanks...


----------

